# What is the first video game you've ever played?



## acnlanna (Jun 3, 2015)

Mine was duck hunter on the NES lol


----------



## Flop (Jun 3, 2015)

DUCK HUNT YESSSSSS


----------



## acnlanna (Jun 3, 2015)

I still have the gun and everything ^.^


----------



## MissiNy (Jun 3, 2015)

Super Mario Bros on NES.. Still one of my favorites


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 3, 2015)

Must have been something Gameboy/Color, probably Pok?mon Red Version or Wario Land 3. Damn dude I need to get them back ;_;


----------



## Tao (Jun 3, 2015)

Sonic 2 on the Megadrive.


Sonic 2 is the best Sonic


----------



## acnlanna (Jun 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Must have been something Gameboy/Color, probably Pok?mon Red Version or Wario Land 3. Damn dude I need to get them back ;_;



I still have my pokemon red and lime green gameboy colour and I think a pink link cord!

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissiNy said:


> Super Mario Bros on NES.. Still one of my favorites



Yess! Agreed


----------



## Ramza (Jun 3, 2015)

Donkey Kong Country or that Lion King game on the SNES


----------



## Lmaze (Jun 3, 2015)

Super Mario or Duck hunt! I don't even remember I was so little.. But I have always loved playing video games.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 3, 2015)

The first real video game I remember playing and actually trying to get through was Spyro on the Ps1.I actually managed to get pretty far until the disc crashed..


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Jun 3, 2015)

Good question.  The after-school thing at my school had a super nintendo with Super Mario World and Street Figher among others.
First I owned however, was Star Fox 64.  X)  Good times.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 3, 2015)

Man, that was too long ago to remember! lol But I think it might have been Super Mario Bros. or The Legend of Zelda for the NES.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 4, 2015)

The first game I remember playing was (what I didn't know at the time was) a remake for Kirby's Adventure.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 4, 2015)

I think it was Roller Coaster Tycoon for me. I loved that game.


----------



## Dustmop (Jun 4, 2015)

Stalfos said:


> Man, that was too long ago to remember! lol But I think it might have been Super Mario Bros. or The Legend of Zelda for the NES.



^ This.

I was like 3, we had an Atari 2600, an NES, and an Intellivision, all working and available up until I was about 7 or 8. Then the SNES and N64 happened.

Aaaand my parents had at least 100 games just for the NES that I'm aware of. They got a lot of "obscure" titles from trading at flea markets and ****.


I don't even know, lol.


I remember playing Pitfall on the Atari
And I remember SMB 1-3, the first Zelda, Duck Hunt, Adventures of Lolo 1-3, Solstice, Guardian Legend, Kid Klown, Whomp 'Em, Fantastic Adventures of Dizzy, Big Nose the Caveman, Dr. Mario, Kirby's Adventure..


...I really couldn't even guess. I know Guardian Legend and Kid Klown were among my favorites; I remember those the best, so I guess I'll say it was one of those, lol.


----------



## Ashtot (Jun 4, 2015)

mine was duck hunt/super mario bros. cart on the nes

good times


----------



## ams (Jun 6, 2015)

The first one I remember is Super Mario World.


----------



## tobi! (Jun 6, 2015)

super mario n64


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hmm. Now that has to be Super Mario World or Spyro The Dragon. (The 1st one)


----------



## PokemonMewtwo (Jun 6, 2015)

Pokemon, its a fun game


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 6, 2015)

Uh. Pacman. On an arcade machine.
And not even the original, it was Ms. Pacman. Like how lame was my life

If we're talking at-home consoles, probably Super Mario All-Stars which is basically the first few Mario games revamped


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jun 6, 2015)

Oh man. It was either CTR (Crash Team Racing) for the PlayStation 1, Kirby Dreamland 2 for the Gameboy Color, Pokemon Gold for the Gameboy Color as well, or Jazz JackRabbit on a freaking floppy disk (or was it the demo, I can't even remember now).


----------



## Squigly Contiello (Jun 6, 2015)

This is difficult for me to remember, but I'm pretty sure it was either Sonic 3 on Sega Genesis, Mario Kart 64, Pokemon Snap, or Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on Nintendo 64. Though, I didn't really play OOT, I just ran around the town with the dog.


----------



## Trio4meo (Jun 7, 2015)

SUPER MARIO WORLD ON THE GAMEBOY!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 7, 2015)

_Super Mario Bros._ for the NES. However, the first game I truly got into was _Tetris_.

Yeah, I'm old.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 7, 2015)

Born2BWild said:


> _Super Mario Bros._ for the NES. However, the first game I truly got into was _Tetris_.
> 
> Yeah, I'm old.



Haha, I feel ya. We didn't have much video gaming at my place except for like a Playstation until I was a bit too old so yeah my first was a gameboy color with some game when I turned.. 9 maybe.


----------



## Pheenic (Jun 7, 2015)

Its one of my older brother's genesis' games. So its either; Earthworm Jim, Sonic the Hedgehog 3, NBA Jam, or either Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat (i cant remember which).

OR it can be my grandpa's NES, which wasnt much but they were Super Mario Bros or Duck Hunt.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 7, 2015)

Probably a Sonic game, not sure which one though!


----------



## Liseli (Jun 7, 2015)

Cooking Mama. Don't judge me.


----------



## Balverine (Jun 7, 2015)

Spyro the dragon on ps1!
My ps1 bit the dust a while back, but I still have my original Spyro discs, in almost mint condition . 3.


----------



## wassop (Jun 7, 2015)

mine was either Mario Kart 64 or Donkey Kong 64 ♥ ~


----------



## rev1175 (Jun 7, 2015)

Pac Man! 

But the first one I really was into was Sonic the Hedgehog 2.


----------



## Espurr96 (Jun 7, 2015)

Super Mario Bros. 1 

I was about 4-5 ish when I first played video games, and the first system I played and owned was an NES.


----------



## shunishu (Jun 7, 2015)

i dont remember... probably a mixture between super mario world / day of the tentacle / indiana jones / tetris


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 8, 2015)

I remember my first video game VIVIDLY. It was Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga. I played it on my bother's Gameboy Advance SP. I specifically remember where I was in the game. I was lost in the barrel maze in Chucklehuck Woods. It was tremendously fun even though I got nothing done.


----------



## Rizies (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh god, mine was probably Mickey's Safari in Letterland.  

The only other two games we had were Super Mario Bros, and some beach volleyball game for the NES.


----------



## Hawkward (Jun 10, 2015)

The one I had in my hands when I was like, 3, was Pokemon Firered.
What I actually played fully? Super Mario Sunshine. A lot of people hate it, but it brings back so many memories that I can't ever dislike it.


----------



## flutterstheunicorn (Jun 10, 2015)

um...Wii Sports on the Wii


----------



## Quagsire. (Jun 23, 2015)

I think it was mario for the DS or animal crossing wild world.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 23, 2015)

Sonic the Hedgehog on the Genesis


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jun 23, 2015)

The first game I played was _Sonic the Hedgehog (1991 video game)_ on my grandparents' SEGA Genesis I believe... I was extremely young so it's hard to remember. Anyways, that game pretty much got me into Sonic. It led to me getting my first video game console, the Dreamcast which had Sonic Adventure 1 & 2, Sonic Shuffle, and this one demolition race car game that I played a lot.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 23, 2015)

Galaxian on the nes, I still love that game ^^


----------



## brutalitea (Jun 23, 2015)

First game I ever played was Super Mario 64 for the N64. First game I ever saw being played was Sonic the Hedgehog (1991) for the Sega Genesis.


----------



## natakazam (Jun 23, 2015)

Pokemon Yellow was the first game I had ever played. My first owned game and console was the N64 and Super Mario 64, I believe. I was four.


----------



## Forek (Jun 23, 2015)

Kirby and the amazing mirror when i was rly young


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jun 23, 2015)

First game I ever played was Mario Kart 64

I didn't understand how to use the Nintendo 64 controller so I held it D-Pad/R Button style and drove backwards on practically every course. I still had fun though! I never really found out the proper way of holding the N64 controller until I got my own console in 2010/2011.


----------



## JonDoesAThing (Jun 23, 2015)

Sonic Heroes...

The game was kind of cheesy looking back on it now.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 24, 2015)

Let's be honest, this game was the ****.


----------



## Conor (Jun 26, 2015)

Super Mario 64 - I still remember, really vividly, struggling horribly trying to defeat King Bob-omb; I think I tried to defeat him in every way possible except the way you were actually meant to


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jun 26, 2015)

The original crash bandicoot on the playstation. id play for hours


----------



## MissLily123 (Jun 26, 2015)

Pok?mon Platinum <3


----------



## infinikitten (Jun 26, 2015)

Little Computer People! ♥ Commodore 64... fond memories.


----------



## Ablaze (Jun 26, 2015)

Not completely sure but I think it's Pokemon Crystal version when I got my Gameboy Advanced.


----------



## Lock (Jun 27, 2015)

I did play breakout and joust for Atari at my grandparents house when I was a kid but I can't remember if that was before or after my dad gave me an apple IIe lol either way joust is a fun arcade game.


----------



## EndlessElements (Jun 29, 2015)

sonic the hedgehog 2


----------



## kassie (Jun 29, 2015)

Sonic the Hedgehog 2 which I loved as a kid. I downloaded the virtual console version on the Wii and it just wasn't the same anymore.

I also vividly remember playing _a lot_ of Mario games with my mom growing up.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 29, 2015)

umm can't remember if it was smash bros, dk64, or majora's mask/oot


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Jun 29, 2015)

Not sure if it was my first game, but the earliest game I remember playing was Mario Kart 64 on the N64. I remember my mom constantly whooping my butt at it. Not so much these days. Sorry, ma.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 29, 2015)

I think it was Crash Bandicoot on the PS1.


----------



## inkling (Jun 29, 2015)

its between super mario world (snes) or nba jam (sega cd) i dont rememer which came first


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 29, 2015)

I honestly can't remember if it was Pokemon Red for GBC or possibly Super Mario 64 on the N64. Both of those games were such a huge part of founding my love for games. I only wish my cousin hadn't misplaced my Pokemon Red game. At least I still have Yellow!


----------



## Espurr (Jun 29, 2015)

Mario Kart:  Super Circuit for the Gameboy Advance.


----------



## AkiBear (Jun 29, 2015)

Yoshi's Story. I was 4.


----------



## Sartigy (Jun 30, 2015)

Super Mario for the original NES. The first game I played on a computer was Zoo Tycoon. I was 5 at the time.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 30, 2015)

Was on the computer, long ago...

I think it was paratroopers or motor mania (something like that)

Used to love Commander Keen, Always played it while listening to Simon & Garfunkel. Now when I hear their songs, I still hear the bleeps from Keen in them.


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 3, 2015)

Either Mario Kart Double Dash or Super Mario Sunshine (or Possibly even New Super Mario Bros)

Im young ;_;


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 4, 2015)

the first video  game i remember playing is Street Fighter on Sega. Aaaah good times playing dust out of the cartridge and spraying spit in it from blowing at the same time LOL memories


----------



## sleepel (Jul 4, 2015)

It was either Mortal Kombat 2 or Vectorman.


----------



## TheLostKooper (Jul 5, 2015)

Mine was Super Mario Bros 1/2/3. Actually I haven't lost it yet. I found my NES while cleaning several months ago and I still enjoy it


----------



## koneko (Jul 5, 2015)

duck hunt


----------



## emmeline (Jul 5, 2015)

Nintendogs! Me and my older sister both got Nintendo DS's for Christmas one year, she got the Labrador Retriever version and I got the Dalmatian version!


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

... I think it was metroid... ONe of the ones that came out on the original gameboy. I was at the brothers and bored, so his roommate gave it to me to play. He also had TMNT... I miss that game ;-; I played so much he gave it to me before he moved back to penn.


----------



## okaimii (Jul 8, 2015)

Donkey Kong Country on SNES.


----------



## Thunder (Jul 8, 2015)

I think it was Samurai Shodown for the Sega Genesis, played a lot of that along with World of Illusion and Sonic the Hedgehog 2.


----------



## Antonykun (Jul 12, 2015)

MY first video game was smash 64 it probably explains my love for fighting games


----------



## FuzzWool (Jul 12, 2015)

Super Mario All-Stars for the SNES! Four Super Mario classics updated to shiny 16-bit graphics. Ahhh, memories.

And props to the peep who mentioned Rollercoaster Tycoon. That game is so wonderful. Also a childhood classic of mine that has magnificently stood the test of time.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Jul 12, 2015)

Legacy of Goku for Nintendo Gameboy SP. It was a pretty fun game, and I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Crazyredd35 (Jul 12, 2015)

Lion king on the gameboy advance sp, gotta love pumbaa and timon


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't remember but it was definitely a GameCube game. Either SSB Melee, Animal Crossing, or Mario Kart Double Dash. ^_^


----------



## Clavis (Jul 12, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts 1, it came with the ps2 my parents had got. I didn't understand it in detail but the giant shadow thing at the start of the game creeped me out


----------



## tumut (Jul 12, 2015)

Donkey Kong Country 2 (Gameboy advance port) I was 6 years old and my sister and I shared it. My second game ever was Sonic Advance 3, followed by The Simpsons: Road Rage.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 12, 2015)

We had a SNES when I was little - around Preschool to 1st grade. I can't remember exactly what my first game ever was, but it was either Donkey Kong Country, any of the games in Super Mario All-Stars, or Pilotwings. I loved that SNES.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 12, 2015)

Wii Sports. pls don't hate me <=====


----------



## Ezekiel (Jul 13, 2015)

I lived in a trailer park and got a hand-me-down SNES from our godparents to play with my older sister. The only game we had for it was Street Fighter 2. My sister would beat me every single time we played against each other. To this day, I am still terrible at fighting games.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jul 13, 2015)

I don't really remember but I know it had to be a game on Nintendo 64 and I do remember playing Super Smash Brothers on it.


----------



## esper_wings (Jul 13, 2015)

The first video game I ever played was Final Fantasy 6 (FF3) for the SNES when I was 3 years old (I was ambitious lol). The first video game I ever comprehended was Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt for the NES. I was also 3.


----------



## JCnator (Jul 13, 2015)

When I was 3, my parents bought a SNES for my sister, along with Mario Paint and Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island. She played them both for a short while and didn't touched the games for quite some time. Afterwards, I was curiously observing the hardware, the controller and the games. The temptation was so unnerving that I went ahead and poke around until I somehow powered up the console by accident and then the TV is magically displaying something else than a blank screen. Yoshi's Island was in, and I was trying to figure out on how to use that controller, and then the game itself.

Needless to say, Yoshi's Island is my first game that I actually played and pretty much defined what is a great video game to me. More games came in because of my interest, which then made my siblings even more interested because my skills took off much quicker than the rest of my family.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 13, 2015)

My dad had tetris and super mario land on his gameboy pocket, picked it up a bit. Really got into gaming when we get the N64 with Super Mario and Mario Kart. Pokemon Yellow was the first one I dove into completely.


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

I played kirbs n the amazing mirror when i was a baby apperently lol


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 14, 2015)

Pokemon red!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jul 14, 2015)

First game I ever played was Mariokart 64. I think I was about 7-8 years old at the time.


----------



## Victor08912 (Jul 14, 2015)

Mine was super Mario Sunshine when I was four, and it still to this day is my favorite game of all time.


----------



## FireWire (Jul 14, 2015)

Halo Combat Evolved


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2015)

I started gaming quite late

I played crash boom bang and sonic rush on DS on release
Played some nes games too and sky destroyer and elevator action


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 14, 2015)

I believe that my first game was either Super Mario 64, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time or Pokemon Blue.


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 14, 2015)

The earliest I can remember playing was Flicky on the Sega Genesis my dad gave me. XD I think I still have it. XDDDD


----------



## Arualx (Jul 17, 2015)

The first game I remember playing was the Sims 1 with my big sister (She made me mostly watch tho) , but the 1st game I owned and played by myself was Spyro The Dragon <3
Since then I played all 3 of the PS1 ones and even bought the 3rd one again last year for that nostalgia.


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 17, 2015)

Super Mario Bros. Deluxe on the Game Boy when I was 5 or 6. Been hooked ever since.


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 17, 2015)

The original Animal Crossing!

Before it came out, video games were intimidating and I never wanted to play any. My neighbor showed me the game one day and. woah. It was so accessible, cute, and simple. For me (who was a timid little girl at the time) it was perfect! Everything snowballed from there. If it wasn't for AC, I wouldn't have purchased a gamecube.. which means I wouldn't have bought that first Sonic game. My life would have been completely different. lol


----------



## Azza (Jul 20, 2015)

Super mario bros on the gameboy colour. I think I still might have it, it just doesn't work


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 20, 2015)

Banjo Kazooie on the N64. Literally my child hood involved swimming everyday after school and then taking a break to play this game with my cousins/sister haha xD I soon got attached to other games on nes/sega later cause of it ;u;


----------



## Sorgatani (Jul 20, 2015)

Possibly Street Fighter or PacMan on arcade (not that I was very good, I've always had the reaction speed of roadkill)
Home console, Duck Hunt/Super Mario Bros on NES.


----------



## Acnl04 (Jul 20, 2015)

Super mario world or some racing game on the snes


----------



## AmexNitro (Jul 20, 2015)

Pokemon Red. I still have my original Game Boy Color, though I've modified it some.


----------



## N e s s (Jul 22, 2015)

Duck hunt on NES.


----------



## Gerudo (Jul 22, 2015)

The very first video I have ever played was The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. Though I was like 5 and had absolutely no idea what I was doing. That game is very hard to start and can get really annoying really quick. Not even my brother who was older than me and was a fan of the Zelda Series had no idea how to start. Though now I can beat the game with ease. #GoFierceDeity


----------



## Albuns (Jul 24, 2015)

Mine was either Super Mario Bros. or Pokemon Yellow. I can't quite remember~


----------



## zeoli (Jul 24, 2015)

Either Pokemon Yellow, Sonic Adventure, or Dynasty Warriors 3.  Those are the games I remember playing as a little kid.  Though, I'm guessing it'd probably be more likely the first two.


----------



## Ayaya (Jul 24, 2015)

It was either The Sims or Harvest Moon: Back to Nature. I honestly don't remember how old I was when I was playing those games. I didn't understand English back then, too.


----------



## Enny156 (Jul 25, 2015)

Probably The Sims! It's 15/16 years ago now... s:


----------



## Auri1898 (Jul 26, 2015)

Super Monkey Ball for the Nintendo GameCube.


----------



## derezzed (Jul 27, 2015)

The first video game I ever played was Pokemon Gold on my GameBoy. I don't ever play it anymore, as I've moved on to better things lmao, but I loved it and as a result my favorite Pokemon region is still Johto. Pokemon Gold was my first Pokemon experience and it got me into the whole franchise, so it's got a special place for me :-]


----------



## FireWire (Jul 27, 2015)

...


----------



## AppleCracker (Jul 27, 2015)

Super Mario World for the SNES. I remember staying up really late with my little brother and playing that game!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 27, 2015)

It was so long ago that I can't remember clearly. I was very young.

It was either Tetris, Super Mario Bros., or Pictionary (all for the original NES system).


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips (Jul 27, 2015)

The first game I remember playing was Donkey Kong on a Game 'n Watch that my uncle brought back from Japan when I was about 9, followed closely by Jumpman on a friend's dad's computer.

I also have strong memories of Frogger on a Texas Instruments computer (also my uncle's) and Moon Patrol on an Atari. My first RPG was the original Phantasy Star on the Sega Master System.


----------



## riummi (Jul 27, 2015)

i believe it was Spyro, but i cant remember the full title ;u; it was for the gameboy advance


----------



## OreoTerror (Aug 1, 2015)

Pokemon yellow on gameboy!


----------



## chiheerios (Aug 3, 2015)

Hamtaro: Ham Hams Unite on the Gameboy Color


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Aug 3, 2015)

When I was about 6 or so, my dad let me try out his Super Mario DS game. However, the first game that I owned was probably Pok?mon Heart Gold.


----------



## SackBoyMikey (Aug 4, 2015)

1972 edition malaga!


----------



## Wholockian (Aug 5, 2015)

The first game I played was a Spyro one for the GBA. I dont remember that much about it, but it was a game I constantly played. It was one of those 2 in 1 games that also came with Crash Racing


----------



## AmaiiTenshii (Aug 5, 2015)

ngl my first game was probably super mario world for the snes.

which i never beat.

until a few months ago when i marathoned it all in a week and felt so freakin accomplished for achieving my childhood dream.


----------



## Ichigo. (Aug 5, 2015)

it had something to do with fighting. i wanna say it was mortal kombat on the original playstation. but yeah, i was so young i can barely remember if that was really the first. it sticks out anyway.


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nintendo Cats and Dogs.


----------



## Captain-Cake (Aug 6, 2015)

I think my first was Fire Emblem: Twin Swords or something? But the first game I remember beating was Pkm Crystal~


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 6, 2015)

I think it was some racing game for the PS1. I played it at a neighbor's house.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule (Aug 7, 2015)

Computer games or console? Computer was Putt Putt saves the zoo lol and console was the original Mario world.


----------



## Toaster (Aug 7, 2015)

The first game I can remember playing was Pokemon Sapphire. My bro gave it to me and I couldn't stop playing, I remember beating it several times and soft resetting for a Shiny Regice and actully getting after a few resets. I was only 8 then.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

mine was donkey kong lol i remember my mom used to play that game with me because she really liked it


----------



## creamyy (Aug 23, 2015)

Super Mario Bros & Donkey Kong on the SNES


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 23, 2015)

probably Super Mario World or one of the Street Fighter IIs during my schools afterschool daycare thing
First one I owned though was Star Fox 64  ahh *bliss*


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 23, 2015)

I was at my brother's house. I was playing Super Mario Brothers on a NES. Oh the memories.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Aug 24, 2015)

Breakout


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2015)

God, I have to jump in the wayback machine for this one. I remember a lot of games I played with my father on the old Atari Consoles (Including The Empire Strikes Back from 1982.)

The most memorable in the 'first game' experiences though was when I was three or four.. my dad would put in Mario Bros for the old Nintendo. I tried playing but I was a kid. Never got far. I was also terrified of Bowser and would run and hide under the dining room table while dad beat him for me. Good times :')


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 24, 2015)

Caius said:


> God, I have to jump in the wayback machine for this one. I remember a lot of games I played with my father on the old Atari Consoles (Including The Empire Strikes Back from 1982.)
> 
> The most memorable in the 'first game' experiences though was when I was three or four.. my dad would put in Mario Bros for the old Nintendo. I tried playing but I was a kid. Never got far. I was also terrified of Bowser and would run and hide under the dining room table while dad beat him for me. Good times :')


And now your a ex TBT staff member.


----------



## Caius (Aug 24, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> And now your a ex TBT staff member.



I don't see what that has to do with the topic? :/


----------

